# Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017



## angelnrolfman (15. Februar 2017)

Moin Moin,
hier mal zur Info an alle Mommark-Freunde

Auch in diesem Jahr fährt die Truppe (mit einigen Änderungen) wieder nach Mommark zu Matze (Mommark Charterboot), um dort ein paar schöne Tage unter Freunden zu verbringen. 
Wir werden vom 22.09. bis 25.09.2017 wieder eins der schönen und super eingerichteten Ferienhäuser beziehen und den ersten Abend wie schon in den Vorjahren mit einem "kleinen Grillerchen" beginnen. Mal schauen, soll ja wieder "Rippchen satt" und andere Leckereien geben.........|kopfkrat
Dazu sind Frauke und Matze, wie schon im Vorfeld besprochen, herzlichst eingeladen #h 
Zwei Tage haben wir auch wieder 3 tolle Boote geordert, womit wir auf dem kleinen Belt wieder alles geben um den ein oder anderen Fisch zu fangen.

Wir werden euch auf dem Laufendem halten #6

P.S. Matze, Danke nochmal für die Mühe und dem Super-Angebot!!)


----------



## bernie (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin,

von mir aus könnte es sofort losgehen 

Hoffentlich kommen wir (mal) an´s Baglimit |muahah:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Jungs. Ich freue mich auf euch und die Einladung nehmen wir ja gerne an|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Bernie.... wenn wir mit alle Mann die komplette Zeit durchangeln, denke ich mal, das wir locker alle zusammen 4-5 Dorsche fangen. Bei 8 Mann sollte es machbar sein. Und bei 4 Dorschen kann dann jeder ein GANZES Filet mitnehmen und sich zuhause im Bilderrahmen über dem Kamin hängen :q


Aber scheiß drauf.....Mommark ist nur einmal im Jahr #g


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Moin |wavey:

na da haben wir ja nochmal GLÜCK gehabt, das wir nicht 5Dorsche fangen MÜSSEN am Angeltag  ;-)))



Lg nobbi


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Moin
weiß einer von euch was mit HeinBlöd( Olaf ) ist.Der war ja schon lange nicht mehr im AB.
*
*


----------



## MS aus G (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Unser "Chong" hat ja heut Geburtstag!!!

Von mir alles, alles Gute dazu!!!

Naja lesen wird er es wahrscheinlich erst im Sommer!?!

Euch natürlich auch alles Gute für Eure Tour, die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder "GEIL" wird!!! Ich hoffe mal das ich dann im nächsten Jahr wieder mit von der Partie sein kein!?!

Grüße Mario


----------



## offense80 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> weiß einer von euch was mit HeinBlöd( Olaf ) ist.Der war ja schon lange nicht mehr im AB.
> *
> *



Kein Plan #c


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Kein Plan #c


Hat sich auch erledigt.Ich weiß Bescheit::m


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin |wavey:
> 
> na da haben wir ja nochmal GLÜCK gehabt, das wir nicht 5Dorsche fangen MÜSSEN am Angeltag  ;-)))
> 
> ...



Moin Moin Nobbi 
herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Yupii (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moinsen Nobbi,
#|birthday:|birthday:
Von mir auch alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag #h#h


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Von mir auch alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag Nobbi|birthday:


----------



## pennfanatic (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Petri dankt!

Danke Jungs

|wavey:


----------



## MS aus G (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Auch von mir natürlich alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Nobbi!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Nachträglich von mir auch alles Gute du alter Seebär #6


----------



## MS aus G (28. April 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Unserem Jesse J aber mal alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Jörg ( Jesse J) burzeltag---hgw

lg norbert


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Von mir und Tochterknutscher auch alles Gute zum Ehrentag nachträglich..... |birthday:


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Auch von mir noch #nachträglich   |birthday:|birthday:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Alles Gute nachträglich Lg aus Mommark#h


----------



## Jesse J (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Danke Euch !!!:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Mario, herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag mein Freund.#h


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moinsen Mario, auch von mir|birthday:|birthday:|schild-g                                          einen schönen Tag wünsche ich dir.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Abba immer ein HGW ...........Mario............|wavey:

hab euch immer bei moritz guten tach gesagt.....tolle truppe und möchte auch mal mit.

lg nobbi


----------



## MS aus G (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!!!

Und das Ihr beim Matze mal so richtig abräumt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Mario du alter Ruhrpott Sympathisant....herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich auch von mir #6


----------



## MS aus G (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Danke Dir!!! 

Ich hoffe mal Du bist wieder "vollständig" hergestellt!?! Nicht das Du Rolf´s Rippchen nicht "knuspern" kannst!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Wenn alles gut läuft, kommen die Platten nächsten Monat endlich raus, dann noch ca 4 Wochen Zeit zum verheilen und dann geht es endlich wieder los mit dem "normalen Leben".....und dann sind Rolf´s Knusperrippchen nicht mehr sicher vor mir :k:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Yupii,
herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag.....#h


----------



## offense80 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Von mir hier auch nochmal alles Gute Yupii, lass dich reich beschenken, und genieße den Tag |birthday:


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Mädelz, ich danke euch


----------



## MS aus G (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Von mir natürlich, unserem "Alterspräsidenten", auch alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

|schild-g auch aus Norderstedt----------Yupii


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Danke Jungs


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Tach,
kurz zur Info........ die Vorbereitungen für Mommark laufen auf Hochtouren #6


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Super Gummis, ist das eine Eigenproduktion oder kann man die irgendwo käuflich erwerben ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Super Gummis, ist das eine Eigenproduktion oder kann man die irgendwo käuflich erwerben ?



Ist ne "Eigenproduktion" ....... #6


----------



## Brutzlaff (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Nach den guten Pilkern jetzt noch bessere Gummis...:m


----------



## bernie (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Rolf,

bei DEN Mengen kömmer damit sogar anfüttern 

Haste wieder fein gemacht!


----------



## Beppo (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Huch , hier wird ja auch noch geschrieben...Alle Geburtstage verpasst...meinen eigenen habe ich auch verpennt.

Also allen vergessenen nochmal "Jesundheit" und ein langes Anglerleben.

Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Micha,
auch hier nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## offense80 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Danke schön mein König #6:vik:


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Nachträglich auch von mir |schild-g|schild-g
und alles Gute Micha.


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Danke schön *mein König* #6:vik:



Du Einschleimer:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

ABBA.......... Nachträglich auch von mir..........HGW


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. August 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Moin,
Kurzes Update...........die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren. Und wie es aussieht, können wir dieses Jahr wieder auf ein paar schöne Dorsche und Platte hoffen.

Matze, 
schonmal zur Info, am Samstag den 23.09. gibt's abends Rippchen satt, dazu sind Frauke und du ganz herzlich eingeladen !!!#6


So, jetzt nochmal die Einkaufslisten checken.......


----------



## Reppi (30. August 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

"können wir dieses Jahr auf ein paar schöne......".......
Nö.......i`m back und jetzt das Weekend oben; danach Teich leer

PS. lieben Gruß, Jungs !


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. August 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Reppi schrieb:


> "können wir dieses Jahr auf ein paar schöne......".......
> Nö.......i`m back und jetzt das Weekend oben; danach Teich leer
> 
> PS. lieben Gruß, Jungs !



Reppi, alter "Wilddieb" !
Schön von dir zu hören ............ lese sonst nur auf FB von deinen Zanderfängen in Bremen #6
(Ich schätze mal, dass die Mommark-Tour im nächsten Jahr "etwas zahlreicher" bezuegl. Teilnehmern ausfallen wird.)
Stolze Preise, sowie die mind. einjährige Anrede mit "*mein Könich*" (wenn du den "Königsdorsch" erwischt!!) stehen in Aussicht. :g
Aber die Konkurrenz ist gross...... und einfach wird es keinem "neuen Mitfahrer" gemacht. Für nächstes Jahr haben sogar wieder die "Cracks" aus *Celle *und dem *Wendland *ihre Teilnahme angekündigt!!!
Aber Angeln ist eine "angenehme Nebensache" bei dieser Tour...... wir haben auch sonst eine Menge Spass


----------



## Reppi (31. August 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Rolf;
das behalten wir mal im Auge
Aber mal schauen was jetzt das Weekend geht.......


----------



## offense80 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Na dann mal ein dickes Petri von mir....bin gespannt ob du da vielleicht auch die eine oder andere Makrele raus zaubern kannst.... berichte mal ordentlich #6


----------



## Reppi (31. August 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

wer will den Makarelis ?


----------



## bernie (31. August 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

ihiiiiich #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Also zum Grillen sage ich mal ganz fest zu|wavey:
Vielen Dank schonmal und bis bald.#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Also zum Grillen sage ich mal ganz fest zu|wavey:
> Vielen Dank schonmal und bis bald.#h



........ Super #6


----------



## Reppi (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Habe euch ALLE Dorsche drin gelassen
Matze wird für euch bestimmt neu besetzen.....
Platte war sehr gut und Makarelis sind auch möglich.......
Und Boot war auch top; hatten laut vorbeifahrender Boote, dass schwimmende Dixi-Klo....


----------



## Ossipeter (4. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Hat euer Boot so gerochen?


----------



## Reppi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Nö|rolleyes
Die Kabine sieht wie ne "Telefonzelle", oder Dixi aus....
Aber schönes Boot...


----------



## offense80 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Reppi, das ist sehr nett von dir das du die Dorschis drin gelassen hast. Warst du am Wrack? Worauf haben die Makrelen denn gebissen?


----------



## Reppi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

wo war ich nicht
Am Wrack guckte mich ein Seehund aus 2 m Entfernung an....
Da war nix.........
Makarelis, eigentlich überall; halt kleine Trupps....


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Reppi schrieb:


> Habe euch ALLE Dorsche drin gelassen
> Matze wird für euch bestimmt neu besetzen.....
> Platte war sehr gut und Makarelis sind auch möglich.......
> Und Boot war auch top; hatten laut vorbeifahrender Boote, dass schwimmende Dixi-Klo....



Moin Reppi, 
Petri zu deinen Fängen....das Boot hatten wir auch schon mal. Sieht etwas "anders" aus, ist aber recht praktisch. #6
Bin gerade mit Frau 2 Wochen auf LL, mal etwas ausspannen..... bevor es mit der "Mommark-Horde" Ende des Monats zu Matze geht. Fänge hier sind überschaubar....... einige Platte vom Ufer (die stehen hauptsächlich weiter draußen um die 8m) Die Bootsangler freuen sich.
Vom Ufer gehen daher "nur" Mefos, aber auch in ganz guten und brauchbaren Grössen.
Nehme an die Makrelen gingen auf Mefoblinker? (grün-weiß / grün-silber??)

Wünsche dir noch was !! #6


----------



## Reppi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Rolf; bin schon wieder home........
Ja, auf Mefo-Blinker.....
Dann erhol Dich mal !!


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Reppi schrieb:


> Moin Rolf; bin schon wieder home........
> Ja, auf Mefo-Blinker.....
> Dann erhol Dich mal !!



Ah...... Ok, Danke!!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Hej. Soll ich dieses mal ein kleines Video machen von eurer Mommark Tour? Ankunft, Grillen, auf See usw?

Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej. Soll ich dieses mal ein kleines Video machen von eurer Mommark Tour? Ankunft, Grillen, auf See usw?
> 
> Lg



Moin Matze,
ich glaube das wäre eine Super-Idee!!! Es sei denn. irgend einer aus der Truppe mag es nicht von "Paparazzi verfolgt" zu werden?! #6
(Ich hab meine GoPro auch dabei........ kamen noch keine Widerworte bezgl. filmen etc.)

Umfrage gemacht.....sind einverstanden!!......... #6#6


----------



## offense80 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

#6#6#6#6 super Idee Matze, ist kein Problem


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Hab gerade Einige aus der Truppe vor Augen, wie sie noch schnell für nächste Woche Termine bei der Kosmetikerin und dem Frisör machen :q:q:q:q#6 (wenn's was bringt??!!  )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Ja so gut wie es möglich ist versuche ich das. Vllt kommt da ja was gutes bei raus.


----------



## Jesse J (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Och menno , kein gepflegtes "ungepflegtes" Wochenende???!
Egal , Haptsache ich bekomme die Angel |supergri|supergri:vik:|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Rolf, wie er mit Perücke die "Belgier" ausdrillt....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Reppi schrieb:


> Rolf, wie er mit Perücke die "Belgier" ausdrillt....|supergri|supergri|supergri



Böser Dünenbewohner !!! (hab jetzt neue Schnur!!!) 



Jesse J schrieb:


> Och menno , kein gepflegtes "ungepflegtes" Wochenende???!
> Egal , Haptsache ich bekomme die Angel |supergri|supergri:vik:|wavey:



Jörg, 
zur Info............ sollte Matze wieder eine Verlosung machen, wartest du im Auto. :g#c#c:q:q:q


----------



## bernie (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Auweia, da muss ich ja noch schnell meinen Murat-Audofahra-Anzug waschen und die Haare auch schön machen....uijuijui...

Jörch: Du siehst eh immer aus wie frisch aufgestanden....iss also egal ;-)

Vergessen: Beppo bringt wohl sein fliegendes Auge mit.... neeeeee, nich das was am Haken hängt... sein Dröhnschen 

Bei MIR herrscht aber Überflugverbot, sonst sieht man (die Welt) mein schütter werdendes Haupthaar


----------



## offense80 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Och menno , kein gepflegtes "ungepflegtes" Wochenende???!
> Egal , Haptsache ich bekomme die Angel |supergri|supergri:vik:|wavey:



Die bekommst du, wenn du sie WIEDER gewinnst, von mir persönlich......so lange um die Ohren gehauen, bis du Gefallen daran findest-und das wird dann live in der Blue Oyster Bar und bei Bernie und Ert im Popo Club ausgestrahlt.  Und dank Beppo sogar von oben :q:q:q

Naaa, immer noch so heiß auf die Angel mein Schnuckelchen #y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niumQLDL_k0


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Klar gibts ne Verlosung
Rute,tschirts Hoodies

Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Klar gibts ne Verlosung
> Rute,tschirts Hoodies
> 
> Lg



Super.......... #6


----------



## Jesse J (12. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Warum seid ihr denn so?!?!|kopfkrat|bigeyes

|jump:#g

@ Matze: #6


----------



## offense80 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Klasse Matze #6

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Kollegen beim Zoll einen Tipp geben, und dann kommt kleine Jesse leider nur bis zur Grenze....ach wie schade, jammer jammer schade


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Klasse Matze #6
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Kollegen beim Zoll einen Tipp geben, und dann kommt kleine Jesse leider nur bis zur Grenze....ach wie schade, jammer jammer schade



Genau Micha und ich sitze bei Ihm im Auto mit Rippchen und sonstigen "Verbrauchsmaterialien" |bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich sach jetzt mal nix dazu


----------



## offense80 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Und DA komme ich dann ins Spiel.....mach dir keine Sorgen, DU bist der Könich, dich bringen sie mit einer Staatskarosse bis ans Haus, während der Angelsammler schön am Zoll wartet, bis der Anruf kommt, das die Verlosung vorbei ist. Aber da sind wir schon glücklich mit unseren Gewinnen und satt von den Rippchen. Das schlimmste ist für ihn ja nur-er darf die ganze Zeit nicht telefonieren beim Zoll  und wir wissen ja alle wie gern er das macht |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Jesse J (13. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin!

So langsam fühle ich mich gemobt ......
Aber Mobbing lebt ja bekanntlich vom mitmachen..... wer zuletzt die Rute in der Hand hält, hält sie am besten :vik:
#g


----------



## Beppo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Jupp, kenne ich vom Pinkeln.


----------



## Jesse J (13. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

In der Hand hält ... nicht zwischen zwei Fingern :q:q


----------



## offense80 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

:q:q:q:q:q dat is aber auch wieder schön hier


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q:q dat is aber auch wieder schön hier



Moin,
jupp die Jungs werden langsam nervös . Wir werden diese Tour mal "hinter uns bringen" :g#6


----------



## offense80 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Es klingt wie eine Sage, 
heut sind es noch 8 Tage.
Dann werden die Korken knallen,
und wir in Mommark einfallen.

Zum Glück, das Jahr ist wieder um,
und diesmal sind hoffentlich die Ruten krumm.
Letztes Jahr waren die Fänge ja recht morsch,
vor allem bei unserem Zielfisch-dem Dorsch.

Zur Not wird sonst auf Plattfisch geangelt,
und sich danach am Grill gerangelt.
Und Matze denkt sich gerade im Stillen
"Oh Gott, und da sollen meine Frau und ich zum grillen"?

So jetzt ist Schluss mit dem Geschreibe,
sonst denkt ihr noch ich hab ne Scheibe.
Jetzt ist vorbei mit Tasten hacken,
ich geh in den Keller - SACHEN PACKEN 

#a#a#a#a#a#a#a#a#a


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

|sagnix


----------



## bernie (14. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es klingt wie eine Sage,
> heut sind es noch 8 Tage.
> .............
> ich geh in den Keller - SACHEN PACKEN



Du bist ja ein richtiger Micha Mc Schäks Bier


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

So, hier auch nochmal!!!!

Andor mein Freund,

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

lass es dir heute an deinem Ehrentag so richtig gut gehen #6#6


----------



## bernie (18. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Eeeeeerster!!!

Alles fertich gepackt..... kann losgehen


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



bernie schrieb:


> Eeeeeerster!!!
> 
> Alles fertich gepackt..... kann losgehen




#6 da kann es ja einer kaum abwarten?!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

moin,
na wann seit ihr so ca. bei moritz?

ich war doch jedes jahr da-----um euch ein Tschüs zu sagen.

|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin,
> na wann seit ihr so ca. bei moritz?
> 
> ich war doch jedes jahr da-----um euch ein Tschüs zu sagen.
> ...



Moin Nobbi,
 ..... ich schätze mal, wir sind so zwischen 12:00 und 12:30h da.
(uns würde auch was fehlen, wenn du uns nicht persönlich verabschieden würdest!!! #6)


----------



## Jesse J (19. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin,
> na wann seit ihr so ca. bei moritz?
> 
> ich war doch jedes jahr da-----um euch ein Tschüs zu sagen.
> ...




Find ich gut !!!|welcome:


----------



## offense80 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Klasse Nobbi, freu mich das du auch kommst


----------



## Reppi (19. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

guckt mal nach links; ich winke aus Bremen..|supergri


----------



## Yupii (19. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Nobbi,
> ..... ich schätze mal, wir sind so zwischen 12:00 und 12:30h da.
> (uns würde auch was fehlen, wenn du uns nicht persönlich verabschieden würdest!!! #6)


Du Optimist 
Es gibt Leute, die vergessen ab und zu mal wichtige Dinge zuhause und müssen dann nochmal zurück


----------



## bernie (19. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin,
> na wann seit ihr so ca. bei moritz?
> 
> ich war doch jedes jahr da-----*um euch ein Tschüs zu sagen*.
> ...



Nobbi: *UNBEDINGT*!!! 

Freu mich schonauf Dich.... und die Fischbrötchen.... und die Knackwurscht.... und das Kuheuter mit Senf


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

bin Freitag um 12-30 da.!!!
muß ja in der zeit nich arbeiten;-))

ABBA für 2018 kann mich der neue Könich schonmal aufsreiben zum "Mommark" Dorscheln"

ich mußßß  euch daß mal zeigen wie dat geit mit die Königsdorsch

bis gleich in kaki

#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ABBA für 2018 kann mich der neue Könich schonmal aufsreiben zum "Mommark" Dorscheln"
> 
> #h



wäre super wenn du dabei wärst!!! #6#6 (mal schauen wer Könich wird und ob er dann auch der neue "Organisakenix" wird)


----------



## offense80 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Ja super Nobbi, schön das du dann mal mit kommst. Und vielleicht hat Matze bis dahin ja auch schon die ersten Boote zum Thunfischfang ausgerüstet lol....da geht ja richtig die Post ab :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Die Mini Thune waren dieses Jahr jedenfalls ja schonmal zahlreich vorhanden. #h


----------



## offense80 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Sind denn jetzt noch welche da Matze? Und wie sieht es mit Hering aus bei euch oben? Ich könnte im Keller noch einiges mehr einpacken wenn was positives von dir kommt grins


----------



## Reppi (21. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Wat willst Du mit Heringen ?
Also vor 3 Wochen habe ich (noch ?) keine gesehen...
Makarelis sind in Trupps unterwegs und Du musst suchen; oder Glück haben...bei Windstille rauben sehen.....
Platte ging sehr gut ! Und Dorsch ? Bevor ich jetzt von Matze was an die Backen kriege..Dorsche waren dann immer da, wo ich nicht wahr........abgesehen, von den 6-7 25er.......


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wat willst Du mit Heringen ?
> Also vor 3 Wochen habe ich (noch ?) keine gesehen...
> Makarelis sind in Trupps unterwegs und Du musst suchen; oder Glück haben...bei Windstille rauben sehen.....
> Platte ging sehr gut ! Und Dorsch ? Bevor ich jetzt von Matze was an die Backen kriege..Dorsche waren dann immer da, wo ich nicht wahr........abgesehen, von den 6-7 25er.......



Moin Reppi, 
danke für die Info. Mal schauen ob wir da nicht irgend einen "schuppigen Gesellen rauszotteln" können.|rolleyes
Die Jungs haben bestimmt zum "64sten Mal" ihr Tackle ein- und ausgepackt..... sind doch schon etwas nervös.
Bin seit gestern dabei die Verpflegung vorzubereiten....... man weis ja, wenn da Abends nach der täglichen Ausfahrt "gefachsimpelt" wird, haben die "Krieger" Hunger..... :g:g#6#6
Samstagabend gibt's wieder Ribs


----------



## Beppo (21. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

hach da marinieren se vor sich hin..sabber.

Ich habe gerade das Chili fertiggestellt..komplett unscharf gelassen, wer mag kann ja wie gehabt selber scharfmachen.

bis morjen
Beppo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Wünsche euch eine gute Anfahrt. Die 3 Boote stehen klar für euch ab 18 Uhr. Wenn ihr wollt mache ich mit den 3 "Skippern" schon morgen 18.30 Uhr Übergabe. 
Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch eine gute Anfahrt. Die 3 Boote stehen klar für euch ab 18 Uhr. Wenn ihr wollt mache ich mit den 3 "Skippern" schon morgen 18.30 Uhr Übergabe.
> Lg



Moin Matze,
ich klär das ab und melde mich morgen auf der Fahrt bei dir #6


----------



## Yupii (22. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moinsen Mädelz,
Viel Spass da oben und holt ordentlich was raus#6#6


----------



## offense80 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin Moin an alle Verrückten und "Leider zuhause bleiber" ..... jetzt sind es nur noch ein paar Stündchen, dann geht das Mommark Abenteuer 2017 los. 

Und egal ob wir da viel oder wenig fangen, große oder kleine Fische, eins ist sicher.....verhungern und verdursten werden wir NIEMALS :k   
Und wenn es auch noch so bescheiden laufen sollte, denkt immer dran

Scheiß drauf, Mommark ist nur einmal im Jahr #6


----------



## Reppi (22. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Jungs viel Spasssssssss !
Bis bald mal am Wasser !|supergri


----------



## offense80 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Danke Reppi #h

und ja, hoffentlich mal bis bald


----------



## bernie (22. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

*SO!
*
Ich fahr dann mal rüber zu Beppo und dann geht`s lohoooos 

Bis später dann.... ;-)


----------



## MS aus G (22. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Dann wünsche ich Euch allen aber mal ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Viel Spass werdet Ihr auf jeden Fall haben! Essen und trinken ist bestimmt auch genug da!?! Und hört auf den "Dr. Lowrance",...!!!

Ich hoffe mal im nächsten Jahr passt das bei mir wieder!?! 

Grüße Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

die jungs sind gleich über die grenze......keiner ist bei moritz verhaftet worden wegen ladendiebstahl)

deutschland is dieses wochenende ein büschen sicherer:q


|wavey:


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Deutschland ist wieder n büschen unsicherrerer ..Bernie hat mich grade über meinem Zielort abgeworfen und wird jetzt selber auch schon zuhause sein.

Alles Paletti..war ein tolles WE mit ganz guten Platten..leider wenig gute Dorsche. Matzes Rundum Paket war wieder Top.

so erstmal ´nen Kaffee und dann nach dem TD die Beine hoch  

later 
Beppo


----------



## offense80 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Es war wieder SO GEIL :k:k

Nicht nur Matze´s unschlagbarer Service war wieder der Hammer, hinzu kam auch noch Mutter Rolfs Rundum Sorglos Paket.... Vom Frühstück bis zum Grillfest war alles super geil


 Mommark 2018 DABEI 


ERSTER


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Hier nochmal die 4 "Glücklichen" der Verlosung.

Falls jemand noch ein "Fischbild" hat gerne zu mir senden. DANKE


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es war wieder SO GEIL :k:k
> 
> Nicht nur Matze´s unschlagbarer Service war wieder der Hammer, hinzu kam auch noch Mutter Rolfs Rundum Sorglos Paket.... Vom Frühstück bis zum Grillfest war alles super geil
> 
> ...



Danke Micha,
wie besprochen wird die Tour 2018 mit 12 Teilnehmern (4 Booten und 2 Häusern) geplant . Dabei die Teilnehmer vom letzten WE (wenn gewollt?), sowie 4 Kollegen die vorher schon Interesse angemeldet hatten #6




matze2004 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die 4 "Glücklichen" der Verlosung.
> 
> Falls jemand noch ein "Fischbild" hat gerne zu mir senden. DANKE



Matze,
Danke nochmal für deinen Super-Service und den tollen Tips..... :m . Die ganze Truppe war wieder begeistert und wird bestimmt wieder kommen. 
Da sich dann noch der "grösste Dorsch" an den von mir gebauten Shad vergriffen hat, nehme ich die Planung für die 2018er Tour demnächst in Angriff.#:


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

|wavey:

schön das ihr alle wieder heil hause seit.

na wie groß war der größte#a


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Schön war, dass wenn auch kleine, andere Fischarten (Hornhecht, Makreel, Wittlinge) gefangen wurden..und bei uns aufm Boot hatten wir jeder eine kapitale Krabbe  :g

Kupferfarbene Dorsche , schön anzuschauen.

Das Gewässer entwickelt sich sehr positiv.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Das war das "Mommark Dorscheln 2017"

Hier ein paar schöne Impressionen vom Seetag bei Traumwetter am Samstag als Erinnerung für euch.
https://youtu.be/dYBZgjy89qc

Lg


----------



## Yupii (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Sind die denn nur spazieren gefahren:q:q??


----------



## offense80 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Super Video Matze.#6
 Man muss einfach dabei gewesen sein um zu verstehen was diese Tour jedesmal so unvergessen macht :l


----------



## offense80 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> schön das ihr alle wieder heil hause seit.
> 
> na wie groß war der größte#a




So ca 20 cm Nobbi....

|kopfkrat oder meinst du jetzt den größten gefangenen Fisch #c

Frag mal Rolf, der ist für die Königsfische zuständig, und für die nächste Orga, und fürs kochen und das wecken um 04.15 Uhr


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Moin,
Matze, schönes Video. Vielen Dank!

Nobbi,
der grösste Dorsch war so zwischen 50 und 60. ( Jörch hatte gemessen und da ist er recht genau) 

Micha, 
Planung für die nächste Tour läuft demnächst an. Treffe Matze ja in Magdeburg,  frag ich mal wegen Vorlauf bzw Reservierung.  Dann geht's in's Detail #6


----------



## Beppo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Wow, tolles Video..das schaue ich mir nun den ganzen Tach an 

und dazu gibts Scholle Finkenwerder Art .

Macht Lust auf 2018 .


----------



## Yupii (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Haste die selbst gekauft oder etwa geangelt:q:q:q??


----------



## Beppo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> So ca 20 cm Nobbi....



hattest Du "Schwanzus Longus" nicht beim Duschen zugeschaut ?

@Uwe..selbst gefangen..bernie hat sie mir zugeworfen


----------



## Yupii (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Beppo schrieb:


> hattest Du "Schwanzus Longus" nicht beim Duschen zugeschaut ?


Was habt ihr da für perverse Spielchen gemacht|uhoh:|uhoh::q?


----------



## offense80 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Yupii schrieb:


> Was habt ihr da für perverse Spielchen gemacht|uhoh:|uhoh::q?



Unter anderem auch 

"chmeisst ten Purchen su Poten" 

das war luschtig....Beppo hat immer freiwillig verloren :q


----------



## Reppi (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

so viele fischige Gesichter:q
Und Rolf in seinem Element......|rolleyes:m
Sag doch bitte nochmal, wie groooß waren die Fische,,,,


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Nobbi,
> der grösste Dorsch war so zwischen 50 und 60.
> #6



Reppi,
guckst du hier . War viel Kleinkram unterwegs, aber richtig gute Fische sind ausgeblieben


----------



## Coasthunter (26. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Das Video ist klasse. Ihr habt da ja allerbestes Wetter gehabt #6#6
Die Weltklasserippchen von Rolf wären aber auch ein Video bei YouTube wert gewesen


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das Video ist klasse. Ihr habt da ja allerbestes Wetter gehabt #6#6
> Die Weltklasserippchen von Rolf wären aber auch ein Video bei YouTube wert gewesen [/QUOTEg]
> 
> Moin Andor, Danke........... dieses Mal hatten wir Ribs, Bratwürste uns lecker Spiesse.  Die Jungs sollten doch für die Drills gerüstet sein!!! ;-)


----------



## offense80 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Nach dem We sind wir eher für eine Hungersnot gerüstet die wir locker überleben könnten weil wir SO viel zu essen hatten. 

Und als Dank für Rolf seine Mühe gibt es noch das hier 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZzoEVcFDCo


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Nach dem We sind wir eher für eine Hungersnot gerüstet die wir locker überleben könnten weil wir SO viel zu essen hatten.
> 
> Und als Dank für Rolf seine Mühe gibt es noch das hier
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZzoEVcFDCo



.......|bigeyes


----------



## Beppo (27. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

ich hör´ immer nur "hinten,hinten"..ts ts


----------



## Jesse J (28. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Nach dem We sind wir eher für eine Hungersnot gerüstet die wir locker überleben könnten weil wir SO viel zu essen hatten.
> 
> Und als Dank für Rolf seine Mühe gibt es noch das hier
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZzoEVcFDCo




:m:m:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Nach dem We sind wir eher für eine Hungersnot gerüstet die wir locker überleben könnten weil wir SO viel zu essen hatten.
> 
> Und als Dank für Rolf seine Mühe gibt es noch das hier
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZzoEVcFDCo





Jesse J schrieb:


> :m:m:m



.............ihr kleinen Zecken, ich glaube bei der nächsten Tour gibt es nur noch gekaufte Salate, evtl. fertige Rippchen etc. ...... |rolleyes "Hausgemachtes" ist dann wohl "aus" ............|abgelehn|splat:| |gutenach


----------



## Coasthunter (29. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Oder nur noch die berüchtigte Salami von Mario :q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Oder nur noch die berüchtigte Salami von Mario :q:q



Moin Andor, ob sie gleich die "Höchststrafe" verdient haben== 
Da hatten wir wirklich Pech mit der Wurst, konnte man aber vorher nicht reinschauen #c
( Da die Tour im nächsten Jahr wohl im Oktober stattfindet, wird Mario bestimmt dabei sein....... #6. Da werden wir bestimmt wieder ne Menge Spass haben ) #6


----------



## offense80 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Dann können Mario und Daniel ja auch auf dem Sofa im Duett schnarchen, mei wird des schee.....

Ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder nach Kaki zu fahren. An dieser Stelle noch ne Idee.... wenn Jesse ne Stunde EHER da, und DIREKT zu Moritz gehen würde, könnten wir auch alle pünktlich los :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Dann können Mario und Daniel ja auch auf dem Sofa im Duett schnarchen, mei wird des schee.....
> 
> Ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder nach Kaki zu fahren. An dieser Stelle noch ne Idee.... wenn Jesse ne Stunde EHER da, und DIREKT zu Moritz gehen würde, könnten wir auch alle pünktlich los :q:q:q




Micha, Jörch war direkt zu Moritz, hatte aber noch was mit dem "Flammlachsbrettern" zu klären.


----------



## Beppo (30. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Und Micha, die neue Rute schon inspiziert ?

Sah von Weitem ziemlich gut aus 

Boa letzten Samstag war eindeutig besseres Wetter


----------



## MS aus G (30. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Ja, ja die Mettwurst!!!

Erstmal ein dickes Petri Euch allen, zu Euren ja doch etwas besseren Fängen, als die Jahre vorher!!!

König Rolf (schon wieder!!!) meinen Glückwunsch zum verteidigten Königstitel!!!

Eine Bitte hab ich an den Organisator (Rolf?): Für mich käme leider nur ein Termin in Frage und zwar vom 26.-29. Oktober oder halt noch später. Es wäre schön, wenn es an diesem WE klappen würde, denn ich wäre natürlich wieder sehr gerne dabei!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ja, ja die Mettwurst!!!
> 
> Erstmal ein dickes Petri Euch allen, zu Euren ja doch etwas besseren Fängen, als die Jahre vorher!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Mario,
Ja danke.......
Plan für die nächste Mommark-Tour ist im Oktober 2018, ausserhalb der Ferien. Da sollte der von dir vorgeschlagene Termin schon in die Richtung gehen. Wir hoffen, dass dann auch die Fänge besser sind. #6
Ich werde nächste Woche mal einen vorläufigen Plan machen, den wir in der Gruppe besprechen können.
Wäre schön, wenn du dabei wärst!!


----------



## offense80 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Beppo schrieb:


> Und Micha, die neue Rute schon inspiziert ?
> 
> Sah von Weitem ziemlich gut aus
> 
> Boa letzten Samstag war eindeutig besseres Wetter



Moin Moin mein MMA Fighter 

nein leider hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit, die neue Rute zu testen, aber das wird dieses Jahr noch geschehen. Kann es kaum abwarten :k


----------



## offense80 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Micha, Jörch war direkt zu Moritz, hatte aber noch was mit dem "Flammlachsbrettern" zu klären.



Alles gut Rolf, war doch nicht böse gemeint 

Hast du dich eigentlich noch offiziell bei dem Typen der hinter dir an der Kasse stand  entschuldigt, weil du ihm alle Wattis weg gekauft hast, und er wohl an dem We nur noch Rotaugen stippen konnte?


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



offense80 schrieb:


> Alles gut Rolf, war doch nicht böse gemeint
> 
> Hast du dich eigentlich noch offiziell bei dem Typen der hinter dir an der Kasse stand  entschuldigt, weil du ihm alle Wattis weg gekauft hast, und er wohl an dem We nur noch Rotaugen stippen konnte?



Weiss ich Micha, wir wissen doch dass unser Jörch "nicht der Hastigste" ist 

Wir haben doch unsere vorbestellten Wattis bekommen #6 ...... war alles gut (für uns!!)


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Nabend Männers,

kurz zur Info, die Tour 2018 ist in Planung. Infos an die Teilnehmer sind raus. (nächste Tour ist mit 12 Leuten geplant!!)
Mannschaft ist vorläufig komplett, eine Warteliste ist erstmal nicht geplant......... 
Wenn soweit alles "in trockenen Tüchern" ist....... geht 's weiter 

bis denne #h


----------



## Yupii (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Sehr schön. Ich bin ja so stolz auf dich:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Yupii schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Ich bin ja so stolz auf dich:q:q




Wollen doch mal schauen, ob wir nicht mal einen Anderen zum Könich machen können |rolleyes   ( wird doch sonst langweilig, obwohl in der Truppe keine Langeweile aufkommt |bla:|bla::m )


----------



## Yupii (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Ein büschen nachhelfen..
Könich Jörch, der Schnelle oder König Chong, der Redselige....


----------



## bernie (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Hmmmm....Jörch ist aber doch gar nicht schnell......höchstens "schnell müüüde" 

Könich Beppo der Schwebende wär auch mal was


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

......und nobbi kommt auch mal mit#h

ein freu 365tage


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Jau Nobbi, 
super dass du auch an Bord bist........#6. ......


----------



## Yupii (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



bernie schrieb:


> Hmmmm....Jörch ist aber doch gar nicht schnell......höchstens "schnell müüüde"



Genau #6


----------



## Jesse J (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Warum seid ihr denn schon wieder so ?!?!!|kopfkrat|krach:


----------



## Beppo (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



bernie schrieb:


> Könich Beppo der Schwebende wär auch mal was



Ich hab sogar mal im Verein geschwebt! Ich war seinerzeit der Jüngste beim Schwebemarathon! Mit 12 hatte ich den Freischweber im Freistilschweben und mit 14 das Schwebesternchen in Gold beim Bundesjugendschweben in Schwaben.

Blöde Vulcanette.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ein büschen nachhelfen..
> Könich Jörch, der Schnelle oder König Chong, der Redselige....




Na sicher, oder "Könich Yupii seine Unausgeglichenheit" oder oder oder etc. etc. etc. 

Fakt ist nun mal, man muss erst mal den "größten Dorsch" fangen......  #6 (Entweder hat man RICHTIG Glück (was die Orga der nächsten Tour mit sich bringt), oder den richtigen Köder.....aber da hatten alle die gleichen Chancen, da sich jeder vorher aus dem Sortiment gratis einige Köder aussuchen konnten


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

...........ich nehme meinen 250g pilker von DAM mit, ause 70er jahre.

der ist zuerst unten .........und hab den königs-dorsch.
:q


#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...........ich nehme meinen 250g pilker von DAM mit, ause 70er jahre.
> 
> der ist zuerst unten .........und hab den königs-dorsch.
> :q
> ...



..... wenn du dann fängst, hast du den Titel auch verdient !!!! #6

Hab gerade ein schönes T-Shirt gesehen........ :q:q#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

....und ein butterbrot:m
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bin+auch+mal+k%c3%b6nich+werner&&view=detail&mid=84F5D3C99BB03BF4709E84F5D3C99BB03BF4709E&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## MS aus G (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Es geht ja jetzt schon los!!! Pruuust!

Rolf sammel einen Taler mehr ein! Das wäre doch eine gute Idee für ein "WanderT-Shirt"!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Warum seid ihr denn schon wieder so ?!?!!|kopfkrat|krach:



Watt mutt datt mutt 

Haste Dir schon "Draft Day" reingezogen?


----------



## bernie (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



			
				angelnrolfman;
Hab gerade ein schönes T-Shirt gesehen........ :q:q#6#6[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> GEIL!!!!
> 
> Das wär doch ein schönes "wander"-Shört


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



bernie schrieb:


> GEIL!!!!
> 
> Das wär doch ein schönes "wander"-Shört



Ok Männers, aber was für ne Grösse???? #c|rolleyes

Wir haben ja von S bis 3 oder 4XL dabei....... nicht so einfach :q.
(Der Eine würde rumrennen und auf dem Saum treten, wobei man beim Nächsten dann schon wieder "die Adern auf der Brust" sehen könnte )


----------



## Beppo (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

ich würds dann unten so "ibiza mässig" lässig vor der Plautze verknoten..passt scho´


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Beppo 
Wieder so eine süße Aussage von dir :k


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*

Ihr könnte ja eine Größe plus Klettbänder mir 
 Verlängerungs -und Ausbuchtungstücken verwenden|kopfkrat:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



Beppo schrieb:


> ich würds dann unten so "ibiza mässig" lässig vor der Plautze verknoten..passt scho´


Beppo, hört sich gut an....... aber ab einer bestimmten Grösse und dem dann folgenden Knoten, würde man bei dir evtl. nur *"Reichet mit die Rute"* lesen können, Rest Knoten ....... auch keine Lösung :q:q:q:q:q



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ihr könnte ja eine Größe plus Klettbänder mir
> Verlängerungs -und Ausbuchtungstücken verwenden|kopfkrat:m


 
Gute Idee    damit hätten wir schon 50% abgefertigt :q:q


----------



## Jesse J (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mommark "Dorscheln" 2017*



bernie schrieb:


> Watt mutt datt mutt
> 
> Haste Dir schon "Draft Day" reingezogen?




Nee, noch keine Zeit gehabt  .... mache ich aber diese Woche mal!


----------

